# Louisa Mazzurana Germany's Next Topmodel 2010 Platz 4 (274x)



## IcyCold (15 Juni 2010)

* Die kleine "Claudia Schiffer" Louisa Mazzurana auf platz 5  ​*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## jcfnb (15 Juni 2010)

danke für Louisa :thumbup:


----------



## Buterfly (15 Juni 2010)

Dickes :thx: für Louisa


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (16 Juni 2010)

Danke für die schönen Bilder der süßen Louisa. Bin mir sicher, wenn sie 6-7 cm größer wäre, hätte sie GNTM gewonnen. Naja, mir gefällt sie so klein eh besser.


----------



## der lude (16 Juni 2010)

Ne wirklich schicke Sammlung.

THX a LOT!


----------



## higgins (17 Juni 2010)

schönen dank für die mühe


----------



## Rolli (18 Juni 2010)

​


----------



## Tom G. (19 Jan. 2011)

*Louisa am Set von Alarm für Cobra 11 (4x)*


----------



## LarryLoops (17 März 2011)

Ein Knaller...immer wieder schön sie anzusehen!

Danke Dir dafür


----------



## Tom G. (17 März 2011)

*Louisa Mazzurana Germany's Next Topmodel 2010 Platz 4 (Update 3x)*


----------



## XeoXeo (21 März 2016)

Echt ne süße Maus :thx:


----------

